# Sold to Grony Last Night



## old country 54 (Aug 10, 2010)

All **** were Skinned not fleshed 
3 buck and 1 female mink all in the round
Rats were all put up, here goes !
7 rats @ 10.00
27 rats @ 7.50
11 rats @ 4.50
10 rats kits & damaged at 1.50
5 **** @ 15.00
8 **** @ 8.00
3 **** @2.00
1 buck mink @16.00
2 buck mink @ 12.00
1 female mink @ 8.00
2 possums 1 @1.50 1 @ .50
I will never sell mink in the round again ! I gave Guy a funny look when he said what the mink were worth and when he handed me my check he said skin your mink next time !!! Note i sold 5 big green **** to Fur And Hides in St. Charles he gave me 13 bucks apiece . I would be interested what anybody out there got for xl **** all put up. Overall I was happy !!


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Gander Club (Dec 31, 2004)

Did you measure your rats? I'm curious what the lengths were on the price break down, i.e. were the $10 rats 18" or 15",what length was a $4.50 rat, were your kits less than 11"? Thanks for the info none the less.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

I would be interested also in the length of the rats at those prices. Are the $4.50 rats 13-14"?? That works out to a 6.12 ave.. Thanks.


----------



## old country 54 (Aug 10, 2010)

The 10.00 rats were 15.5 in and up which puts them in the xl range and a couple had real wide bodies
the 7.50 rats were what i measured as large rats putting them at 13 inches minimum
the 4.50 rats were what i measured as mediums 11.5 to 13 inch
the 1.50 rats were all in the 11 to 12 in range.
They graded them almost the same as i had i was a little surprised that i had 5 damaged and i thought i would get at least 2 bucks apiece for the 5 kits. Hope this helps. Now go get some more **** during this warm spell !!!


----------



## dblbuckminkbreiler (Feb 3, 2007)

Sold to grony tonite, was not very happy. A guy cut in front of me because they shorted him on his rats. Guy was telling the other guy what I had while he, was dealing with the guy they shorted. I didnt have much anyway but I got home and realize I got shorted to, 2 hides. He was in a big yank because he was late for his last stop. Next time the guy that comes down from the north will get my business, at least it will be all on the ground and counted for.


----------



## 19rabbit52 (Jul 15, 2007)

Old Country 54---- I also sold to them last night. I had one humungous sow that I got $25.00 for.


----------



## old country 54 (Aug 10, 2010)

19rabbit52 was that big sow stretched and dry ?


----------



## 19rabbit52 (Jul 15, 2007)

yes


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

After much personal information transmitted to me over the past 24 hours, I believe that we have some very firm $$ paid info, etc., on this thread. As a result of this info, I expect business at the fur stop in St. Charles on Sun. Jan. 2nd, Bares Sporting Goods parking lot at 1:00 p.m., to be very brisk. I will try to get there a little bit early for those wanting to get on with their day. Happy New Year and have a safe one. See you Sunday. Roger


----------



## muskrat (Oct 21, 2005)

When you measure the rats are they from the tip of the mouth to the tail?
Matt

I was thinking from the eyes to the bottom for some reason.


----------



## Gander Club (Dec 31, 2004)

muskrat said:


> When you measure the rats are they from the tip of the mouth to the tail?
> Matt
> 
> I was thinking from the eyes to the bottom for some reason.


 
Tip of the nose to the shortest point on the back is how I measure.


----------



## r.rase78 (Feb 4, 2009)

u would think sum1 with the name of muskrat would no how 2 measure 1. haha:lol:. i would agree nose 2 shortest point of back though. i got 1 this yr. think it measured 16in. dont know were that falls in size category but it sure seemed small.


----------



## muskrat (Oct 21, 2005)

Everything I measure usually turns out twice as long:lol::lol::lol::lol:
Matt

My rats are between 15 1/2" to 14"


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

old country 54 said:


> All **** were Skinned not fleshed
> 3 buck and 1 female mink all in the round
> Rats were all put up, here goes !
> 7 rats @ 10.00
> ...


I'm glad the wait was worth it for you. I would have stayed to see how you did but my helper was ready to go.

That warm up and melt really showed me where the runs were so I set a couple of rat traps. I picked up a rat in a conibear this morning and set 2 colony traps. I had a rat in each of the colony traps by this afternoon.


----------

